# Parental Controls - Time Limits & Auto Re-lock



## shopper38 (Feb 9, 2011)

Please, any way to put time limits on tv viewing through parental controls? 

Also, has a fix been made yet to allow changing the default time of 4 hours for the Parental Controls Auto Re-lock feature to 1 or 2 hours?

Thanks!


----------

